# How about Pd?



## johnny309 (Sep 7, 2012)

My first Pd aventure...lot of thoughts in my head...so....little relay points,in nitric,precipitate with copper(for an week),the cement washed and processed with HCl+Cl,filtered ,then NH4Cl,then sodiumhypochlorite(ACE...hope I spell it wright).
Then calcinate the orange powder......melt...and final product.
Pictures below....opinions?


----------



## johnny309 (Sep 7, 2012)

The melting dish hold up to the test(was supposed to hold 1370 degree Celsius,but for melting this ,I reach over 1600 degrees Celsius)
And below is the ..."wonder boy"...
Thank you all!!


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice button.


----------



## sena (Sep 7, 2012)

good button , source please?...


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Sep 7, 2012)

That is a pretty button!

Nice job!

Scott


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice button. What's the weight? What was the source and how much of it did it take to make that?

Kevin


----------



## johnny309 (Sep 7, 2012)

@Sena ...the source was relay points(small,but gold platted,which a plus...)....silver and palladium alloy.....
The melting was "sloppy"...(beeing my first)....with acetylene+oxigen torch...the melting dish turned bright white from heat,but it hold up to the challenge.

@testerman.....
Initial weight was 30 grams ....and a lot of copper in this....
Button weight is...1.77 grams....


----------



## Irons2 (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice job.

Nice button. 8)


----------



## sena (Sep 9, 2012)

Is the relay points something like this?


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah Sena. 
Some old ex-communist countries produced years ago quantity of those with 14k solid gold contact points.
Most of new relay are just gold plated usually over silver, some times silver/palladium alloy.
It is not uncommon to find even platinum plating on relay contact points.


----------



## johnny309 (Sep 9, 2012)

@sena....just a thought....try to cut them with pliers(the relay points)....the one I have was very hard and left other metals ....cadmium....and some other metal (that I personally consider that is Wolfram....does not dissolve in nitric and even in HCl+Cl after 4 days does not seem to affect it).Spectrometric analysis seems to not give a clear answer....the machine jam....five times...and for now .....I will search for a second opinion.


----------



## Golddigger Greg (Sep 9, 2012)

I've had some luck researching relay point compositions at this site: http://www.alldatasheet.com/ and another similar site that I found yesterday but didn't bookmark.  
Of course you will need a part number or some other info from the makers markings on the relay or board. Hope it helps you out.
Edit: Found it again: http://www.datasheetarchive.com/


----------



## johnny309 (Sep 10, 2012)

I have no luck in finding datasheet for this relays.They were made in 1972 by TGL....in western Germany(marking code is 200 3796)
Another made by Siemens in 1972 (marking code V23162-B0421-B410)
Another made by Allied Control (in U.K.)....marking code T255-CC-CC.
If anyone have an info on those,please share...
The only thing i know for sure is that the gold platting is industrial standards(for relay points) and is 5um (microns).


----------



## Golddigger Greg (Sep 10, 2012)

On your first one listed I found this: http://funktechnikelemente.de/relais_00.pdf You may have an easier time than I reading it :wink: 

Your second one is a little tougher in that the number you gave doesn' t show up in a search on http://www.datasheetarchive.com/ directly but I've found if you knock a few characters off the tail-end of a search you sometimes get the parent group that your particular part is a sub-class of. I tried V23162-B0421 and on page 5 of the pdf it has a breakdown of how the characteristics of the relay relate to the part number. For example, the 'B0' indicates that it is a Size II, for plug-in and screw-fixing, w/ tinned hand-solder terminals, and hermetically sealed. The '421' signifies it to be a 24VDC Coil relay. You can see that the next two characters (B4 in your case) denote the Contact Style (Single/Bifurcated) and the next two digits represent the contact arrangement (10 in your case= 4 Form C (4CO)). Bottom line is the contacts, regardless of their style, would appear to be of a silver composition with a gold flashing, and are RoHS-compliant.

The third item all I could find out is that it is a 2Amp 6VAC relay. Usually relays in the lower (<5Amp) range are silver contacts, possibly silver/nickle in a 90/10 ratio.

I hope this gives you enough to go on!


----------



## johnny309 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you very much @Goldigger for the information...it a real help.
On the third type I got gold platted contacts.....and the Siemens relay are incapsulated(sealed in a tin can soldered,very hard to open,but not gold on points).Good thing about TGL type ....is AgPd30 and Au10.
:!:


----------

